
Show HN: Songturtle, a web app to help you learn music by ear - undefined_user6
https://jakewilson.github.io/songturtle/
======
crobertsbmw
Pretty neat. I have a hard time believing I am going to "learn music" with
this though. Seems like more of a tool for just looping segments of a song and
slowing it down.

